# Small Game Hunting Contest?



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I think there should be a small game hunting contest like the Year long contest. anybody with me?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Honestly, I dont think a small game hunting contest will take off. However, a thread just showing your small game kills would be pretty cool


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i like the idea about a thread showing your small game kills, honestly i do not keep track of how many squirrels or whatever else i shoot, i just make a sweet shot and eat 'er up!


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Honestly, I dont think a small game hunting contest will take off. However, a thread just showing your small game kills would be pretty cool


:thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont think we should have a small game contest


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> I think there should be a small game hunting contest like the Year long contest. anybody with me?


 sounds like fun.

"Remember just shoot something" - Chris Brackett


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Well at least a thread for small game hunting, even if its not a contest


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah lets start a thread for small game kills...i'll get some pics on it if someone starts it


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

anybody know how to make a sticky thread?


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Nope! lol i was wondering the same thing...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Would sound like fun, but I'll loose to many arrows.:wink:


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Dont shoot anything up in a tree...and find some old arrows layin around and use them thats what i do


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

You have to ask a mod to make a thread a sticky.. 

And make sure you guys get judo tips! They're not really that expensive and arrows with field tips bury themselves to easily in soft ground.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Dwill said:


> Dont shoot anything up in a tree...and find some old arrows layin around and use them thats what i do


 tryed but lost em to fast.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

popped a gopher the other day


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

got a dove with the bow today...it was eating on a bank


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ill try to get in contact with a moderator to start he thread


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think it'll be a great idea at the moment but maybe after deer season and turkey season.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I tried to get in touch with a moderator with no luck so far


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I killed about four or five striped gophers with my bow while elk hunting in colorado along with a groundhog.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Ignition kid, cant you start stickys?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dwill said:


> Ignition kid, cant you start stickys?


No. You have to start a thread and then the moderator will make it a sticky. You don't really need a thread to be a sticky though, most people don't even bother looking at stickys.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah true...


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im gonna name it Small Game Hunting Thread. Is that OK with everybody?


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Fine with me


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Any new post please Put them on the new thread


----------

